# Centering an item on an outdoor table



## Hilbunny (Sep 6, 2020)

I’m trying to put a candle in the center of a shell table outside with no luck so far...
Any tricks to this? Or is it impossible?

If impossible that’s really annoying because some items do not look good on the edge of a table.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Sep 6, 2020)

I made the same thread a month after the game was released and had the same question, and never got any answers so no I don't think its possible 
Really sucks because you are right, some items look awful on the edge of a table :/


----------



## Serabee (Sep 6, 2020)

As far as I know, the only way to do it is... to make sure it's a 1X1 table, since items are automatically centered on those.

It'd DEFINITELY be neat if they gave us a way to place items outside the same way we can inside.


----------



## Hilbunny (Sep 6, 2020)

sleepydreepy said:


> I made the same thread a month after the game was released and had the same question, and never got any answers so no I don't think its possible
> Really sucks because you are right, some items look awful on the edge of a table :/



Ooof this is a bummer!


----------



## 707 (Sep 6, 2020)

Stand in the middle of the table? I think I remember accidentally centering stuff when I had my stand out


----------



## Nami (Sep 6, 2020)

From my experience it is not possible to do on a 4x4 table. The rules of .5 space dont apply to tables as they do for items on the ground.


----------



## Hilbunny (Sep 6, 2020)

707 said:


> Stand in the middle of the table? I think I remember accidentally centering stuff when I had my stand out


I’ve been trying this on the shell table and I can’t get it.
>.<


----------



## 707 (Sep 6, 2020)

Hilbunny said:


> I’ve been trying this on the shell table and I can’t get it.
> >.<


I have to get me one to try it


----------



## Hilbunny (Sep 6, 2020)

Nami said:


> From my experience it is not possible to do on a 4x4 table. The rules of .5 space dont apply to tables as they do for items on the ground.


What a bummer.
A candle would be so perfect on the shell table


----------



## Nami (Sep 6, 2020)

Hilbunny said:


> What a bummer.
> A candle would be so perfect on the shell table



Yeah it sucks! I use 1x1 stools or tables more often, or if I use a 4x4 o try to put a complementary item next to whatever I wanted to place on it.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 6, 2020)

I have definitely accidentally put things in the center of a 2x2 table by accident -- granted, it was a Natural Garden Table. You have to stand in the middle of one side of the table so that you have 0.5 units on either side of you. I think this happened to me in June or July.


----------

